# TTC After Sterilisation reversal



## shellyrfc (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi I was just wondering if anyone had a sterilisation reversal and fell pregnant. I had mine done 2 weeks ago and hoping for a BFP soon. Im on another forum and there is only a handful of people who have actually fell pregnant after. I keep telling myself if i stood no chance or if the doctors didnt think it would be succesful then i wouldnt have had it done on the nhs. 

If anyone has had it done and its been a success i would be grateful for nay hints or tips. Ive been told that lying on my side at night can lead to that tube on that side becoming blocked (not sure if this is really the case as i wasnt told anythng like that from the Dr). 

xx


----------

